
Going the Other Way - quickthrower2
https://tryjobalerts.com/blog/2020-08-05-going-the-other-way/
======
MaxBarraclough
> In the software world, when you go the other way you notice how all the blog
> posts, online help is not really helpful at all. They assume you'd only ever
> go A -> B.

I was already a competent programmer when I learnt JavaScript. There's very
little out there for someone in this position.

~~~
gorpovitch
So true. Which ones did you end up using and enjoying the most ?

~~~
ivanche
Perhaps one of these 3 will be of help to you:
[https://eloquentjavascript.net/](https://eloquentjavascript.net/)
[https://leanpub.com/javascriptallongesix](https://leanpub.com/javascriptallongesix)
[https://github.com/getify/You-Dont-Know-JS](https://github.com/getify/You-
Dont-Know-JS)

~~~
MaxBarraclough
The first one clearly isn't intended for already competent programmers.

The focus of the second one doesn't seem to be on teaching the JavaScript
language. [0]

The third one looks like the best bet, but it's still not explicitly aimed at
an audience of already competent programmers. [1]

[0] [https://leanpub.com/javascriptallongesix/read#leanpub-
auto-a...](https://leanpub.com/javascriptallongesix/read#leanpub-auto-about-
javascript-allong)

[1] [https://github.com/getify/You-Dont-Know-JS/blob/2nd-
ed/get-s...](https://github.com/getify/You-Dont-Know-JS/blob/2nd-ed/get-
started/ch2.md)

------
iends
Heroku is great but I find it too expensive for hobby projects. I recently
converted a small hobby project on a $5/mo VPS to lambda and api gateway and
it now costs about $1/mo unless it gets more traffic.

Yes, I can afford to pay a lot more, but I don’t want to and I’m willing to
invest more time into something to save money if the process is repeatable.

Lately this has been writing cloud formation that can easily be copied between
projects. I wish it was easier though.

~~~
murphm8
I find CDK[1] way easier to deal with than CloudFormation yaml or json. Try it
out!

[1] [https://aws.amazon.com/cdk/](https://aws.amazon.com/cdk/)

------
jtwaleson
Heroku is so great. We recently had to move away from it due to very high
HIPAA compliance pricing, but the AWS setup with Beanstalk is much more
cumbersome.

Heroku (and its open source cousin Cloud Foundry) just have the right
abstraction level and very easy to use tooling.

~~~
kevsim
Not sure if it's still an issue, but we used to have a nightmarish time with
Beanstalk where deployments would hang and we'd have no choice but to deploy a
second instance of our app, flip DNS over, etc. I seem to recall it was some
CloudFormation thing under the hood. Never had that kinda pain in my brief
time with Heroku.

------
boxed
The 10m rows limit and dynos shutting down was the reason I switched out from
heroku to linode+dokku. Dokku is super close to being as simple as heroku but
self hosted open source.

------
phnofive
I would imagine at least some of the price increase was DTO...

------
lawwantsin17
AWS to Heroku is like going from Sugar to Chocolate cake. It's still made with
Sugar. Try Apache. The config is XML. How much simpler can people make it?

